# Invertir en empresas de enseñanza online, Netex?



## estanflacion (25 Ago 2020)

Netex la veis interesante? Está cotizando en España
Proeduca es para universitarios y Netex para chavales, creo que desde preescolar hasta institutos.

Conocí hace poco una persona que estaba vinculada al sistema educativo, y me contó que iban a trabajar con esta empresa desde la administración.
No le hice mucho caso porque pensé que trabajaba en esa empresa o era un inversor.

Al leerlo en una noticia aquí hoy -en el foro de Proeduca- he mirado y durante la pandemia es cierto que ya estaba trabajando con algunas comunidades autónomas, y con proyectos internacionales.

Yo soy más de metales, aunque me tienta entrar en estas dos empresas con un poco, pensando que los colegios están cerrando por muchos países

Hay más empresas parecidas que coticen en algún mercado?


----------



## Alexcandas (25 Ago 2020)

Ten en cuenta que la formacion online y todo lo que lleve la palabra online va a ser el futuro. Vamos a ver un ante y un despues de la pandemia y esto todavia le queda, en investing puedes mirar un poco sobre la empresa en cuestion. Prefiero los fondos por falta de tiempo me es mas facil ver la economia de forma global y no en una empresa logicamente la rentabilidad es inferior


----------



## luismarple (25 Ago 2020)

yo invertiría en la empresa de Roberto Gamboa, ese se está sacando unos buenos euskos con sus cursos.


----------



## estanflacion (26 Ago 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> yo invertiría en la empresa de Roberto Gamboa, ese se está sacando unos buenos euskos con sus cursos.



Y cotiza su empresa?
Me decidí y he entrado en Netex y Proeduca, tras leer esta noticia
Vuelta al cole: Corea cierra las escuelas en Seúl para contener el coronavirus

En España con datos peores van a tener que cerrar las insttuciones educativas
Por lo que escucho en el programa de Iker y La Reunión secreta la mitad de padres no van a llevar a sus hijos al colegio


----------



## luismarple (26 Ago 2020)

por argumentar un poco en serio, NETEX es una empresa española demier. Puede que dé el pelotazo de la educación online? puede ser. Puede que Google ponga el ojo en ese mercado y le pase por encima en dos días a nivel mundial? mucho más probable.

Es como invertir en tuenti en 2010 porque las redes sociales tenían un gran potencial. Que el sector esté en alza no significa que todas las empresas vayan a dar el pelotazo.


----------



## estanflacion (26 Ago 2020)

Si hay otras empresas de enseñanza online que coticen, me interesa.
Netex no solo trabaja en España, porque no daría mucho beneficio.
Esto he encontrado

Creada en 1997 por Carlos Ezquerro y José Ramón Mosteiro, cuando en España internet era todavía una cosa de ‘cuatro chalados’ y el número de cibernautas apenas era de 300.000. Con* productos premiados por las consultoras del sector más importantes de Europa y Estados Unidos*, Netex cuenta con más de 140 empleados, tiene su sede principal en A Coruña, aunque cuenta también con oficinas en Madrid, Barcelona, Londres, India, Mexico y proyecta otra en Nueva York,. Exporta a más de 35 países, cuenta con más de 2 millones de usuarios, ha obtenido un Ebitda cercano a los dos millones de euros en 2019 y *espera para este año unos ingresos de 10 millones de euros.*


----------



## luismarple (26 Ago 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Si hay otras empresas de enseñanza online que coticen, me interesa.
> Netex no solo trabaja en España, porque no daría mucho beneficio.
> Esto he encontrado
> 
> Creada en 1997 por Carlos Ezquerro y José Ramón Mosteiro, cuando en España internet era todavía una cosa de ‘cuatro chalados’ y el número de cibernautas apenas era de 300.000. Con* productos premiados por las consultoras del sector más importantes de Europa y Estados Unidos*, Netex cuenta con más de 140 empleados, tiene su sede principal en A Coruña, aunque cuenta también con oficinas en Madrid, Barcelona, Londres, India, Mexico y proyecta otra en Nueva York,. Exporta a más de 35 países, cuenta con más de 2 millones de usuarios, ha obtenido un Ebitda cercano a los dos millones de euros en 2019 y *espera para este año unos ingresos de 10 millones de euros.*



140 empleados, ingresos de 10 millones?

O el becario que ha escrito eso no se entera de nada, o en esa empresa la llevan clara.


----------



## estanflacion (26 Ago 2020)

No sé, lo que veo es que este curso escolar, se van a hacer grandes. Con Proeduca subiendo el máximo cada dia no va a tardar mucho el interés por esta empresa, de rebote.

Si hay empresas parecidas aunque coticen en otras bolsas sugerirlas, para diversificar
Casi 9.000 niños se contagian de coronavirus dos semanas después de volver a las clases en Florida

En Mexico el curso escolar por tv, con adquisición de contenidos. A ver si dicen la empresa


----------



## luismarple (26 Ago 2020)

beneficios pasados blablabla beneficios futuros.


----------



## luismarple (26 Ago 2020)

Con leer el artículo sabes que si tiene 140 empleados es una empresa enana. Como google implemente un sistema de educación online los barre, pero los barre sin dejar rastro, sin ninguna posibilidad de nada.

Y quien dice Google dice Amazon, Microsoft, Apple o cualquier otra gorda. No son gilipollas, ya saben que ese mercado está al alza.

Que pueden dar un pelotazo y que les compre alguien por un buen precio? puede ser, pero son un cascarón en un mar lleno de portaaviones.


----------



## workforfood (26 Ago 2020)

La educación on line lo llevan gigantes editoriales del sector como Santillana del grupo el País para escolares principalmente para Latinoamerica. Aquí en España la educación on line es un tema tabú lo más que se ha hecho son videoconferencias en el confinamiento.Creo que esas empresas tienen más futuro fuera de España que dentro, aquí hay una enorme presión para que lo on line en educación ni se mencione.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (26 Ago 2020)

Yo llevo en proeduca desde diciembre o enero y casi he duplicado en ese tiempo. Y con un reparto de dividendos interesante. Lo malo es que tiene muy poco volumen


----------



## estanflacion (26 Ago 2020)

workforfood dijo:


> La educación on line lo llevan gigantes editoriales del sector como Santillana del grupo el País para escolares principalmente para Latinoamerica. Aquí en España la educación on line es un tema tabú lo más que se ha hecho son videoconferencias en el confinamiento.Creo que esas empresas tienen más futuro fuera de España que dentro, aquí hay una enorme presión para que lo on line en educación ni se mencione.



Santillana es uno de los partner más importantes de Netex, por ello su expansión.


Santillana pone en marcha su nuevo ecosistema digital con la versión escolar del learningCloud de Netex
SANTILLANA y NETEX han firmado un acuerdo de colaboración para la definición y desarrollo del nuevo ecosistema digital de la compañía educativa
Madrid / 23 de julio 2019

*Su objetivo es que en 2022 lo utilicen más de 2.000.000 de alumnos y 350.000 profesores de 4.000 escuelas, en un total de 18 países.*

*Santillana transforma el aprendizaje de más de un millón de alumnos en Latinoamérica*

7 julio 2017
*En alianza con Netex, empresa tecnológica líder en soluciones elearning, han logrado la transformación digital en más de 3.000 colegios.*
Un millón y medio de alumnos de Colombia, Argentina, Brasil, Perú, Chile, entre otros, aprenden en digital. La apuesta de Santillana por la transformación y evolución de los modelos educativos ya es una realidad que alcanza una veintena de países latinoamericanos.

Encontré una empresa similar a Netex, que cotiza en Canada. Está subiendo este año un 500%. Habría que verla en detalle aunque con esa subida mejor apuesto por las de aquí
Acciones de Docebo | Cotización DCBO - Investing.com


----------



## workforfood (27 Ago 2020)

Pues lo que he dicho expansión en Latinoamérica en España ni se les menciona ni ninguna consejería de educación quiere saber nada con ellos ni en plena crisis de covid que sería lo más lógico que a esta empresa se le contratara para dar servicios on line educativos.


----------



## estanflacion (27 Ago 2020)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues lo que he dicho expansión en Latinoamérica en España ni se les menciona ni ninguna consejería de educación quiere saber nada con ellos ni en plena crisis de covid que sería lo más lógico que a esta empresa se le contratara para dar servicios on line educativos.



*Instituto de Liderazgo (IDL) confía en Netex para dar su salto a la formación online*

15 junio 2020
*Netex colabora en la producción de recursos de apoyo para la comunidad educativa canaria*

3 junio 2020
Netex continúa su colaboración con la Consejería de Educación, Universidades, Cultura y Deporte (CEUCD) del Gobierno de Canarias en el proyecto Uso y calidad de las TIC en el entorno educativo, iniciado en marzo de 2019 y que se extiende hasta finales de 2021.
Con motivo de las restricciones de movilidad provocadas por la pandemia de la COVID-19, Netex está trabajando mano a mano con el Área de Tecnología Educativa de la CEUCD en la producción de recursos complementarios, como vídeos e infografías interactivas, dirigidos a apoyar a la comunidad educativa canaria durante el período de cierre de los centros.
*Continuidad escolar en los hogares*
Esta iniciativa nace con la intención de informar y asesorar a docentes y, especialmente, a familias y alumnado, sobre cuestiones relacionadas con la continuidad escolar en los hogares. También buscan ofrecer pautas para la atención de las principales necesidades educativas y emocionales que se puedan generar por la falta de presencialidad en las aulas.

Además, la CEUCD difunde estos contenidos a través de la programación de la Radio Televisión Canaria, así como en su canal de YouTube.


*Netex abre sus contenidos educativos digitales a todo el alumnado gallego*

3 abril 2020
Desde el lunes 30 de marzo, los contenidos educativos digitales de Netex están disponibles todos los alumnos gallegos de 5º y 6º de Educación Primaria y 1º y 2º de la ESO de manera gratuita y hasta final de curso.
Con esta decisión, Netex apoya la iniciativa de Xunta de Galicia de poner a disposición de toda la comunidad educativa los contenidos digitales del Proyecto E-Dixgal, que fomenta la educación digital en las aulas de nuestra comunidad autónoma. En estos momentos, desde Netex queremos apoyar el esfuerzo que los docentes y el alumnado están haciendo para adaptarse a la extraordinaria situación que vivimos facilitando todos nuestros recursos para atender sus necesidades de aprendizaje virtual y guiarlos en esta transición.
En la actualidad, durante el curso académico 2019-2020, cerca de 30.000 alumnos de 347 centros educativos de toda Galicia ya acceden a los contenidos digitales de E-Dixgal. Con esta medida, serán un total de 95.000 alumnos los que podrán disfrutar de estos materiales curriculares.


----------



## estanflacion (27 Ago 2020)

workforfood dijo:


> Pues lo que he dicho expansión en Latinoamérica en España ni se les menciona ni ninguna consejería de educación quiere saber nada con ellos ni en plena crisis de covid que sería lo más lógico que a esta empresa se le contratara para dar servicios on line educativos.



*20M*
Por otro lado, el Ministerio de Educación remitirá 928 unidades de líneas de datos de alta capacidad para estudiantes de bachillerato y de FP medio y superior en Galicia, a través de una colaboración con Telefónica.

La Consellería de Educación también puso a disposición de los docentes, esta semana, una plataforma de videoconferencia, que ya ha permitido más de 20.000 comunicaciones entre 58.000 profesores y alumnos.

Desde el pasado lunes, los proveedores de contenidos de E-Dixgal (aulaPlaneta, Edebé, *Netex* y Pearson) permiten el acceso a los centros que no están integrados en la iniciativa, una medida que podría llegar a cerca de 95.000 jóvenes.



*ADJUDICACIÓN DEL CONTRATO DEL GOBIERNO DE CANARIAS* 
A LA UTE CONSTITUIDA CON ALTIA CONSULTORES, S.A. POR VALOR DE 1.451.211 €: la UTE constituida entre *Netex* Knowledge Factory, SA y Altia Consultores SA ha resultado adjudicataria de un contrato para un servicio de apoyo a la integración educativa de las TIC en las aulas dentro del proyecto: “Uso y calidad de las TIC en el entorno educativo” por un importe de 1.451.211,52 euros (IGIC excluido) promovido por la Consejería de Educación y Universidades del Gobierno de Canarias.


----------



## workforfood (27 Ago 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> *20M*
> Por otro lado, el Ministerio de Educación remitirá 928 unidades de líneas de datos de alta capacidad para estudiantes de bachillerato y de FP medio y superior en Galicia, a través de una colaboración con Telefónica.
> 
> La Consellería de Educación también puso a disposición de los docentes, esta semana, una plataforma de videoconferencia, que ya ha permitido más de 20.000 comunicaciones entre 58.000 profesores y alumnos.
> ...




Mira lo que pone "una plataforma de videoconferencia" eso es como decir nada.


----------



## estanflacion (27 Ago 2020)

workforfood dijo:


> Mira lo que pone "una plataforma de videoconferencia" eso es como decir nada.



Te he puesto enlace contradiciendo lo que afirmabas, que no trabajaban con consejerías de educación. Y en Canarias tiene un contrato de 1,5 millone.
No sé que estás tratando de decir. Yo apuesto por la empresa al menos este año, después ya se verá lo que crece o momento de vender.


----------



## Terrron (31 Ago 2020)

Máximo histórico 2,26€


----------



## estanflacion (31 Ago 2020)




----------



## Ankou (31 Ago 2020)

Zoom (ZM) esta subiendo en vertical, por si alguien quiere mirar también empresas de ese sector.

Aunque a día de hoy quizá ya hay hasta que pagar un _premium_ por entrar.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ago 2020)

Esa no sé, pero Tal Education group, una empresa de educación a distancia de China es un cañón.


----------



## estanflacion (1 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Esa no sé, pero Tal Education group, una empresa de educación a distancia de China es un cañón.



En qué mercado cotiza? Hay varias con ese nombre

TAL TAL Education Group Acción - Nueva York equities
HLG Hailiang Education Group Inc Acción - NASDAQ equities
METX Meten Edtechx Education Group Ltd Acción - NASDAQ equities
WAFU Wah Fu Education Group Ltd Acción - NASDAQ equities
ONE OneSmart International Education Group Ltd Acción - Nueva York equities
COE China Online Education Group ADR Acción - Nueva York equities
STG Sunlands Online Education Group Acción - Nueva York equities
EDUK Educational Holding Group Ksc Acción - Kuwait equities

Netex bloqueada al alza, cómo decía la lógica. Este curso será presencial por todo el mundo.
Alguien se atreve a poner precio? Solo vale 20 millones. No se puede comparar con PROEDUCA que está más extendida y vale 520 millones.
Cada una en distintos niveles educativos


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Sep 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> En qué mercado cotiza? Hay varias con ese nombre
> 
> TAL TAL Education Group Acción - Nueva York equities
> HLG Hailiang Education Group Inc Acción - NASDAQ equities
> ...



Es la primera. Creo que también cotiza en Hong Kong. Morgan Stanley la lleva de segunda posición en su fondo de Asia y en el global Opportunity.


----------



## estanflacion (1 Sep 2020)

*Netex Learning destaca en el Top 20 de Mejores Proveedores de LXP de Training Industry para 2020*

28 agosto 2020
Training Industry, referencia mundial en información e investigación sobre formación corporativa, ha anunciado la inclusión de Netex Learning en su listado *2020 Top 20TM Training Delivery Companies List para el sector de la Plataforma de Experiencia de Aprendizaje (LXP)* del mercado de Aprendizaje y Desarrollo (L&D).
Noticia: Netex Learning destaca en el Top 20 de Mejores Proveedores de LXP de Training Industry para 2020 — Netex

He visto que ha estado trabajando con la *Universidad de Cambridge*


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Sep 2020)

Lleva una racha alcista muy fuerte, si. Es un empresote, pero habría que pillar una bajada como dices para entrar. Las otras no las conozco, pero desde luego es un sector muy en auge, habría que estudiarlas bien, pero no tienen mala pinta.


----------



## Terrron (2 Sep 2020)

La oferta de acciones no cumple ni una décima parte de la demanda. A este ritmo, le quedan muchas subastas al alza (cada día a las 10:00 y a las 16:00).

Dónde invertir en bolsa este miércoles: Netex, Reno de Medici, Proeduca y Berkeley


----------



## Multinick2020 (3 Sep 2020)

¿Cómo se puede invertir en aprovechar un probable proceso de desmantelamiento de la educación pública y en concreto en el tema del hilo?
Pretendo afinar el tiro.


----------



## Terrron (3 Sep 2020)

Hay como 8 veces más demanda que de oferta en esta acción...


----------



## estanflacion (3 Sep 2020)

*La consultora peruana Geosys se suma al Programa de Partners de Netex*

3 septiembre 2020
Netex amplía su programa de partners en Latinoamérica con la incorporación de Geosys, consultora con base en Perú y más de 20 años de experiencia en el sector del aprendizaje corporativo.
Geosys ofrece soluciones innovadoras para la gestión 360° de Recursos Humanos a través de tecnologías disruptivas orientadas a la evaluación, formación y desarrollo del talento, cubriendo las necesidades de capacitación y optimización del desempeño del capital humano de sus clientes.
Netex contribuirá a la completa oferta que Geosys brinda a sus clientes para dar solución a sus necesidades de formación y crecimiento. ¡Bienvenidos a bordo!


> En tiempos difíciles, una muy buena estrategia consiste en buscar y encontrar aliados estratégicos para juntos vencer las vicisitudes de la realidad actual. Netex es una empresa reconocida internacionalmente que nos brindará un apoyo significativo para mejorar el Aprendizaje Corporativo y apoyar a las empresas a superar la crisis a la que nos enfrentamos todos.
> Netex nos proporcionará los productos que contienen los componentes técnicos y educacionales para el logro de los nuevos objetivos empresariales. Estos componentes basados en mobile learning y Microlearning y el uso eficiente y sencillo de las TI harán que las organizaciones se reinventen o adecúen a las necesidades actuales.
> Estar cerca del cliente es un tema que compartimos GEOSYS y NETEX, por ello nuestra alianza. Ponernos en los zapatos de nuestros clientes nos permitirá caminar juntos.
> *
> ...



Noticia: La consultora peruana Geosys se suma al Programa de Partners de Netex — Netex


----------



## estanflacion (3 Sep 2020)

Multinick2020 dijo:


> ¿Cómo se puede invertir en aprovechar un probable proceso de desmantelamiento de la educación pública y en concreto en el tema del hilo?
> Pretendo afinar el tiro.



Esta empresa cotiza en el MAB. Si has comprado alguna vez acciones es lo mismo, desde tu Banco o Broker. Si no has comprado nunca si tienes cuenta online de tu banco, la mayoría ofrecen la opción de invertir. Si no has invertido nunca hazlo poco a poco hasta que vayas aprendiendo


----------



## estanflacion (3 Sep 2020)

3 septiembre 2020
La Consellería de Educación de la Xunta de Galicia a través de la Amtega (Axencia para a Modernización Tecnolóxica de Galicia) ha firmado con Netex un nuevo contrato de servicios educativos digitales en el marco del Proyecto E-Dixgal para los próximos tres años.

Este acuerdo supone un contrato económico por valor de 700.000 EUR que afianza de manera evidente la confianza de la Administración en el impulso innovador que Netex viene realizando en este proyecto desde el año 2014.

El período de ampliación se extenderá hasta 2023. Para el curso 2020-2021, Netex ofrecerá a la comunidad educativa mejoras en los contenidos digitales, actualizados y renovados. Además, Netex pondrá a disposición de profesorado y alumnado todas las materias con contenidos inteligentes del modelo Smart, lo que *facilitará la combinación de clases presenciales y online, si fuese necesario dadas las circunstancias actuales* por la covid-19.

La solución de contenidos digitales de Netex proporcionará acceso a contenidos curriculares a 470 centros educativos públicos de Galicia. De esta manera, aproximadamente 30.000 alumnos y unos 8.000 docentes se beneficiarán de la mejora de estas materias dentro de los currículos de Educación Primaria y Secundaria.


----------



## estanflacion (4 Sep 2020)

Estaban posicionándose en Salud. Pego unas noticias de no hace mucho
*CASO DE ÉXITO*
*IVI Global Education*
*La institución educativa del grupo IVIRMA Global, implanta las soluciones de Netex para gestionar su formación*





*Sobre IVIRMA*
IVIRMA es el mayor grupo de Reproducción Asistida del mundo. El Grupo IVI nació en 1990 como la primera institución médica en España especializada íntegramente en reproducción humana. Actualmente está presente en 9 países, con más de 65 centros distribuidos en todo el mundo, que reciben pacientes que viajan desde más de 180 países.
IVI Global Education, nuestro cliente, es la institución educativa del grupo IVIRMA Global, con más de 20 años de experiencia en la enseñanza especializada en este campo, a través de cursos a distancia, presenciales y semipresenciales.





*El reto*
*IVI Global Education necesitaba migrar su formación online a una plataforma más robusta, multidispositivo y que mejorase la experiencia de usuario.

Deseaba aumentar su ROI a nivel operativo, financiero y de posicionamiento, y para ello, lo más importante era encontrar un socio tecnológico de confianza que le ayudase a alcanzar sus objetivos.
La solución
Una forma más atractiva de consumir los contenidos y que favorezca el engagement a los profesionales de IVIRMA y a los estudiantes externos.*





*Implantamos un nuevo LMS*
Migramos todos los datos de su antiguo LMS a nuestra solución. Lo que permitió al equipo de gestión IVI Global Education aumentar su oferta de cursos especializados sobre Medicina Reproductiva. Utilizando contenidos más sofisticados, repletos de contenido multimedia y una interacción mejorada.
*Facilitamos una red social corporativa*
Los profesionales pueden compartir su conocimiento y experiencia con sus compañeros. Además, pueden poner al alcance de todos numerosa documentación científica y de interés para toda la comunidad.
*Complementamos la formación con estrategias de engagement*
Fomentamos la participación de los estudiantes a través de mecánicas de juego y estrategias de gamificación, mediante las cuales van completando su formación.
*Resultados*
Incremento de 40-50% en la oferta de cursos, ampliación de la variedad de recursos formativos, incremento del número de usuarios y una mejora en los resultados a nivel de costes.
Gracias al éxito del proyecto, IVI Global Education ha comenzado un proyecto piloto con learningCloud, para ofrecer experiencias de usuario emocionantes a sus trabajadores.
+300
Cursos publicados
+25.000
Inscritos


Hemos encontrado en Netex un socio tecnológico que garantiza robustez en el servicio, una hoja de ruta ambiciosa y que nos da la confianza necesaria para preocuparnos de lo que sabemos hacer: crear contenidos y formar a las personas.





Miguel TabladoChief Education Officer


----------



## estanflacion (4 Sep 2020)

*CASO DE ÉXITO*
*Servicio Gallego de Salud
(SERGAS) y SHARE*
*SERGAS confía a Netex la implantación de su primer sistema integral para la formación de sus más de 35.000 profesionales*





*Sobre el SERGAS*
El SERGAS es uno de los servicios regionales de salúd de España con mayor nivel de transformación digital de Europa, y uno de los pioneros en proyectos de compra pública de tecnolgía innovadora financiado con Fondos Europeos.





+2.5 Millones
Pacientes al año
+35.000
Profesionales
+60 Millones
Consultas anuales
*El reto*
*El SERGAS deseaba unificar y modernizar todo su sistema de gestión del conocimiento e integrarlo con el resto de sistemas sanitarios.

Además, buscaba beneficiar a toda la sociedad ofreciendo formación a profesionales sanitarios, pacientes y ciudadanos en general.
La solución
SERGAS crea con la ayuda de Netex el proyecto SHARE*
Los dos grandes pilares de SHARE son la puesta en valor del conocimiento interno entre profesionales y la difusión de una formación verificada y de calidad entre los pacientes que evite su obtención por medios menos fiables. 
Reproducir vídeo
Para alcanzar estos objetivos Netex pone a disposición del SERGAS su solución contentCloud dedicada a la creación editorial de contenidos digitales y learningCloud para distribuir los contenidos y favorecer nuevas experiencias de aprendizaje social e informal totalmente alineadas a las necesidades de proyecto.
*Distribución de contenidos y experiencia de usuario*
Los recursos formativos que hayan superado los procesos de validación podrán ser publicados a través de los entornos para profesionales y pacientes de learningCloud. Una potente IA de recomendación realiza sugerencias de contenidos a los profesionales en función de sus competencias, usuarios con intereses afines, expertos, líneas de investigación y/o publicaciones científicas afines. Además, los profesionales podrán recomendar a sus pacientes contenidos que aparecerán recomendados en su plataforma.
*Nuevos recursos digitales*
A través de contenCloud los profesionales tienen acceso a una sencilla herramienta autora con la que ellos mismos pueden desarrollar contenidos que podrán compartir con sus colegas y pacientes. Se crea una taxonomía de contenidos que permitirá clasificar los contenidos de forma adecuada y establecer sus relaciones con las competencias que perfilan a los usuarios. Además, SERGAS establece un proceso de filtrado de estos contenidos a través de un comité que evalue su calidad científica y un sistema de antiplagio previos a su distribución.
*Integración y conectividad*
Todas las soluciones de Netex se integran con los sistemas del SERGAS a través de un módulo de integración y conectividad con los tres grandes grupos de sistemas: sistemas de área clínica como IANUS o XEDOC, sistemas del área de gestión como SIGUS u otros sistemas como FEWEB.





*Aprendizaje social*
learningCloud cuenta con varias herramientas de aprendizaje social. Su chat interno es un canal abierto para que profesionales con mismos intereses compartan información o para que pacientes se comuniquen con la comunidad sanitaria. Los profesionales podrán curar contenidos relevantes de Internet y generar publicaciones que podrán ser consultadas por el resto de usuarios.
*Una solución modulable*
Netex se asegura una solución fácilmente escalable, no sólo a nivel técnico sino también funcional. Esto permite pensar en componentes lógicos y técnicos fácilmente intercambiables. Esta modularidad es clave el proyecto, ya que permitirá que incorporen más o menos módulos en función de las necesidades específicas en el futuro.
*Resultados*
SHARE es un programa que acaba de ser lanzado, pero gracias a un programa piloto se pudo recopilar información muy valiosa de las primeras impresiones de los usuarios:
Share nos va a permitir sacar a la luz todo el conocimiento que genera una organización con más de 35.000 profesionales.





MARIO MOSQUERA VEREADirector Área de Gestión del Conocimiento y el Talento en ACIS
*Pro*


----------



## estanflacion (4 Sep 2020)

*CASO DE ÉXITO*
*P2P: del Profesional al Profesional*
*ACIS cuenta con Netex para crear una línea editorial sanitaria que difunda el conocimiento interno*





*Sobre el ACIS*
La Agencia de Conocimiento en Salud (ACIS) es una entidad pública gallega creada con la vocación de convertirse en el elemento nucleador del ecosistema de conocimiento e innovación en salud en Galicia.
Se encarga de coordinar y vertebrar la actividad de los grupos de investigación en fundaciones, institutos y estructuras de gestión integrada de Galicia.





123
Grupos de investigación
1.100
Investigadores
*El reto*
*El ACIS desea poner en valor el conocimiento interno y hacerlo rentable desde un punto de vista formativo.

Una solución para que los profesionales de distintas especialidades médicas puedan transmitir sus conocimientos a otros profesionales de ámbitos distintos.
La solución
FEGAS crea con la ayuda de Netex el proyecto P2P*
Un innovador proyecto compuesto por una colección de 100 píldoras microlearning, cada una sobre una especialidad médica o sobre un tema transversal que podía afectar a varias especialidades.

Las píldoras se centran en consejos, advertencias, casos clínicos, recomendaciones sobre cómo actuar ante situaciones de urgencia… Todas aportan mensajes claros y concretos. En todas, el vídeo aporta un enfoque práctico insustituible, credibilidad en el mensaje, efectividad en la formación. De hecho, el éxito del producto ha llevado a la ACIS a crear un canal de YouTube, completamente abierto, para que pueda ser visualizado por cualquier persona interesada en el tema.
Además del vídeo, acompañamos los contenidos de textos, gráficos e imágenes que resuman los conceptos fundamentales de cada apartado y contribuyan a fijarlos. Y además, cada píldora tendrá un PDF descargable que permite una consulta más pausada de la información.





*La formación informal*
Consejos, advertencias, casos clínicos





*Consejos del especialista*
Ante situaciones de emergencia





*Aprender viendo*
Prácticas en directo





*Lo que no dicen los libros*
Mensajes claros y concretos
*Cómo lo hicimos*
Grabamos a profesionales médicos de toda Galicia expertos en diferentes áreas clínicas (Urgencias, Cardiovascular, Neurociencias, Endocrinología, Etc). que explicaron de forma didáctica procesos y consejos sobre su día a día.
Desarrollamos imágenes e infografías científicas y material de apoyo descargables.
Montamos todo en una formato e-learning ágil, diseñado para un consumo en cualquier dispositivo.





*Resultados*
El éxito del producto ha llevado al ACIS a crear un canal de YouTube, completamente abierto, para que pueda ser visualizado por cualquier persona interesada en el tema y que cuenta con más de 15.000 suscriptores.
Una herramienta muy eficaz para facilitar la gestión del conocimiento en el ámbito sanitario aportando soluciones útiles que el profesional podrá poner en práctica de manera inmediata.





Pablo Galego FealDirector de la Escuela Gallega de Administración Sanitaria (ACIS)


----------



## Terrron (7 Sep 2020)

Vendidas con un +75%. 
Seguro que seguirán subiendo, pero es hora de recoger.


----------



## Terrron (7 Sep 2020)

Si, tienes razón, seguro, pero bueno, voy a recoger y posiblemente me meta de nuevo cuando tome un poco de respiro estas dos semanas.
De aquí al 25 de Octubre hay tiempo. Gracias por avisar de la fecha de resultados, me la apunto.


----------



## estanflacion (8 Sep 2020)

Yo he vendido, y seguiré la accion,al igual que en Proeduca que por el momento he acertado, o pura suerte. 

Lo de Proeduca es una ampliacion. Creí que era una noticia antigua

Suerte a los que vais a largo plazo


----------



## estanflacion (10 Sep 2020)

Entré con un 15% de descuento, al ver interes en comprar y no bajara lo que pensaba a corto plazo, y nuevo contrato.


----------



## estanflacion (10 Sep 2020)

estanflacion dijo:


> Entré con un 15% de descuento, al ver interes en comprar y no bajara lo que pensaba a corto plazo, y nuevo contrato.



Mas info del nuevo contrato que anunciaron ayer, y que lo tendrian de hace varias semanas. No habia reseña de esto, por lo que podria haber mas cosas conseguidas, a la espera de hacerlo público.
Las últimas semanas están muy activos, y va a ser cierto que están con ganas de que se mueva la acción con volumen y dejar el fixing a continuo, según lei que dijeron 

*Sobre Barceló Hotel Group*
Barceló Hotel Group es la división hotelera del Grupo Barceló. En la actualidad cuenta con más de 250 hoteles urbanos y vacacionales de 4 y 5 estrellas, y más de 55.000 habitaciones, distribuidas en 22 países.


*El reto*
Barceló contaba con un LMS tradicional cuya experiencia de usuario de administrador y usuario final no cumplía sus expectativas. No estaban alcanzando los resultados de consumo de contenidos que esperaban por parte de sus colaboradores.
Debido a la situación generada por la crisis de la COVID-19, Barceló necesitaba una solución que les permitiese llegar a todos los empleados y colaboradores de la compañía en tiempo récord, poner en marcha toda la formación en las distintas áreas temáticas con la máxima celeridad y garantizar un alto impacto, con el engagement necesario para obtener resultados claramente visibles a corto plazo.


*Resultados*
*En las primeras 48 horas del lanzamiento de Barceló Campus, uno de cada tres usuarios ya estaba realizando acciones formativas.* 
*En el primer mes, más de 74 % de la plantilla había completado su formación.*
El promedio de conexión en las plataformas LMS tradicionales no llega a 20 %, en la mayoría de los casos.

Inscritos
21.000
Accesos desde dispositivos móviles
«Netex ha supuesto para nuestro Grupo un impulso en la formación e-learning en un momento crucial como ha sido el confinamiento de los últimos meses. Gracias al equipo de Netex, hemos podido poner en marcha la plataforma en un tiempo récord y nutrirla de contenidos de una forma ágil y sencilla para dar respuesta a las necesidades formativas de nuestros empleados. Muchas gracias y seguimos creciendo juntos».





Ana Domínguez AmorósSubdirectora Experiencia Empleado y Formación en Barceló Hotel Group
«Trabajamos codo con codo con el equipo de Netex para conseguir lo imposible: lanzar todo un programa de formación, en menos de un mes, gracias a un equipo interno de formación sobradamente preparado y motivado. Podemos confirmar que hemos dado un paso en firme incorporando una herramienta de e-learning como Netex learningCloud, que nos permite avanzar a pasos agigantados atendiendo las nuevas necesidades de los usuarios y facilitando la creación de contenidos».





Ana GonzálezProject Management Office del Grupo Barceló


----------



## estanflacion (10 Sep 2020)

Otro contrato. No han enviado HR y no se sabe el importe. Aparecerá en los resultados del segundo semestre

La Asociación Internacional de Transporte Público (UITP) ha lanzado un proyecto patrocinado por la UE para ayudar a los países europeos a compartir datos de transporte .

Data4PT planea apoyar el desarrollo de estándares y modelos de intercambio de datos en toda Europa mediante la construcción de un punto de acceso nacional centralizado para las autoridades de transporte público.

Nueve estados socios (Austria, Italia, Croacia, República Checa, Portugal, Eslovenia, Dinamarca, Noruega, Suecia) formarán la primera etapa de la iniciativa, que tuvo su primera reunión virtual el mes pasado.

En declaraciones a _Cities Today_ , Guido Di Pasquale, subdirector de Conocimiento e Innovación de la UITP, dijo: “Lo primero que estamos haciendo es trabajar para recopilar los datos disponibles de todos los estados miembros y luego evaluar cuáles son sus requisitos, porque algunos ya tienen -puntos de acceso nacionales desarrollados, pero otros no tienen ninguno ”.

Al apoyar a los países en la implementación de un conjunto de estándares armonizados de datos públicos (incluidos Transmodel y *NeTEx* ), la UITP desea habilitar servicios regionales de información de viajes multimodales.


----------



## estanflacion (10 Sep 2020)




----------



## Terrron (14 Sep 2020)

Training Industry, referencia mundial en información e investigación sobre formación corporativa, ha anunciado la inclusión de Netex Learning en su listado 2020 Top 20TM Training Delivery Companies List para el sector de la Plataforma de Experiencia de Aprendizaje (LXP) del mercado de Aprendizaje y Desarrollo (L&D).


----------



## Terrron (14 Sep 2020)

2020 Top Learning Experience Platform (LXP) Companies - Training Industry


----------



## estanflacion (14 Sep 2020)

COVID-19: Venezuelan schools to remain closed till 2021 | TheCable


----------



## Terrron (15 Sep 2020)

El Crecimiento en el mercado de la Inteligencia artificial en la educación es de una tasa compuesta anual de más del 31% para el 2027...

Algunos de los principales actores que operan en el mercado global de inteligencia artificial en la educación son Amazon Web Services, IBM, Microsoft, Netex...

Astonishing growth in Artificial Intelligence in Education Market is Growing at a CAGR of More than 31% by 2027 with a major key players – The Daily Chronicle


----------



## estanflacion (16 Sep 2020)

Yo he cargado hoy más, a estos precios está esperando bastante compradores, y las ventas al dia siguiente pueden ser compras a mayor precio


----------



## estanflacion (16 Sep 2020)

Donde resido abrieron antes los colegios, y están cerrando desviándolo a cursos de enseñanza online, que por cierto antes de comprar acciones de NETEX leí que tenian presencia aquí. Otros paises como Israel ya tienen cerrado totalmente las clases, y va camino de cerrarse muchos más en otros países
.
Por la cuota de mercado que tiene Netex y su alianza con Proeduca está garantizado 2 años de buenas subidas.


----------



## estanflacion (16 Sep 2020)

En Israel hace unos días bloqueó el país, los centros educativos incluidos. El Ministerio de Educación de Israel tiene adjudicado contrato a Lnet para a el aprendizaje online.
Lnet usa los cursos de Netex desde el año pasado
Noticia: Lnet, nueva alianza estratégica de Netex en Israel — Netex

Antes de cerrar todos los centros educativos tenía 
*25.000
estudiantes
matriculados*
Wyzer Platform | Lnet

Lo que se resume y se extiende a:
Lnet, partner de Netex en Israel, proveedor de servicios e-learning tiene adjudicado contrato con el Ministerio de Educación de Israel para el curso escolar online al haber decretado el cierre de los centros educativos en todo el estado israelita.


----------



## estanflacion (21 Sep 2020)

Con los confinamientos mundiales, por desgracia del motivo , le viene bien a esta empresa, y alguno vendiendo. Esto por no saber donde invierten. He podido comprar un paquete, menos de lo que puse a la compra.


----------



## estanflacion (24 Sep 2020)

Nada nuevo, es una empresa desesperante, que solo da alguna noticia y resultados semestrales


----------



## estanflacion (26 Sep 2020)

*Netex renueva el contrato por la integración educativa de las TIC en las aulas canarias*

25 septiembre 2020
El Gobierno de Canarias deposita su confianza en la UTE Netex-Altia, para el servicio de apoyo a la integración educativa de las TIC en los centros educativos públicos no universitarios de la Comunidad Autónoma de Canarias. Este acuerdo se inscribe en el marco del proyecto “Uso y calidad de las TIC en el entorno educativo” de la Consejería de Educación y Universidades del Gobierno de Canarias, conlleva una dotación económica de 725.000 euros y se extenderá hasta diciembre de 2021.
El proyecto pretende complementar las actuaciones dirigidas a la integración de las TIC y el uso eficaz de las tecnologías digitales de aprendizaje realizadas con proyectos anteriores. A través de esta contratación, se desarrollan materiales didácticos y contenidos digitales interactivos y se abordan los desarrollos e integraciones necesarios para una educación que está transitando de lo analógico a lo digital, como la implementación de una plataforma de gestión de recursos educativos, soluciones para el registro académico y portfolio de aprendizaje personal o la creación y mejora de aplicaciones educativas.
Este tipo de contenidos y soluciones educativas son claves para una educación moderna y de calidad, y han cobrado especial relevancia a partir de la obligada aceleración de la transformación digital y la modernización de la educación provocada por la situación derivada de la covid-19.


----------



## estanflacion (1 Oct 2020)

Netex

@NetexLearning
·
22h

CASE STUDY | 
@BarceloHoteles
creates Barceló Campus using Netex #learningCloud, which allows them to launch their #learning program to all employees in record time whilst guaranteeing high #impact and visible #results in the short term. #successstory


Case study: Barceló Hotel Group — Netex


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (1 Oct 2020)

Si cotiza en España..... Ahi deje de leer.

NO es interesante
Pista falsa, perder el tiempo.


----------



## Terrron (1 Oct 2020)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Si cotiza en España..... Ahi deje de leer.
> 
> NO es interesante
> Pista falsa, perder el tiempo.



Vuelve al hilo a final de año a ver a cuento está la acción después de presentar resultados


----------



## elCañonero (1 Oct 2020)

Mejor gástatelo en el casino, paleto


----------



## estanflacion (3 Oct 2020)

México - 05 JUN 2020

*Santillana (con la **tecnología** Netex) y Microsoft se unen para potenciar el aprendizaje en línea*

La compañía educativa Santillana ha dado un nuevo paso en su respuesta al aprendizaje en casa a través de sus plataformas y recursos digitales. La empresa ha firmado un acuerdo con Microsoft para integrar sus herramientas de educación a la plataforma digital. Gracias a este pacto, *más de 1,2 millones de estudiantes y docentes que utilizan e-stela*, el espacio de aprendizaje en línea de Santillana, tendrán acceso a la herramienta de Microsoft Teams, que permite la comunicación constante a través de chats, conferencias de vídeo, almacenaje de archivos e integración con otras aplicaciones.

E-stela es un entorno virtual de aprendizaje creado con la empresa tecnológica *Netex. *Más de 2.000 Colegios en 15 países 
Santillana, una compañía con presencia en 22 países. El proceso de implantación de estas herramientas comenzó en agosto de 2015 en Brasil, México y Colombia, y terminará a mediados de 2021 cubriendo la totalidad de los países en los que opera Santillana. 


En una noticia anterior:
SANTILLANA y NETEX firmaron un acuerdo de colaboración para la definición y desarrollo del nuevo ecosistema digital de la compañía educativa
*Su objetivo es que en 2022 lo utilicen más de 2.000.000 de alumnos y 350.000 profesores de 4.000 escuelas.*



CONGRESO INTERNACIONAL VIRTUAL COMPARTIR 2020
02 de Octubre, 2020

El pasado mes de agosto compartimos el mayor congreso de educación de América Latina, con más de 4.000 líderes en educación de 15 países.
*Los ministros de Educación de España y Portugal inauguran el congreso internacional Virtual Educa Connect*

Celaá ha apuntado que los grupos más vulnerables de la sociedad son los que más han sufrido con la disrupción digital en la educación. Por este motivo, ha recordado que el Ministerio está desarrollando un plan de digitalización y que entregará 500.000 dispositivos electrónicos a centros y estudiantes.

Colaboran:





Patrocinan:














Y una noticia de finales del año pasado para comprender todo lo que se está consiguiendo.
09/12/2019
*Prisa planea vender o sacar a bolsa su división de educación por internet*
El grupo de medios de comunicación trabaja en el proyecto de segregar lo que llama 'learning systems' tras el éxito de varias empresas similares en el Nasdaq estadounidense.

La *segregación de su división de educación por internet, *el negocio que más crece dentro de *Santillana*. La operación ha sido planteada por* Goldman Sachs y Morgan Stanley.*

Fuentes próximas a *Prisa* han confirmado que la operación se lleva analizando desde hace unos meses y que se ha organizado un equipo de trabajo dentro del grupo para estudiar cómo poner en valor lo que se denomina *‘learning systems’*. Pero matizan que todavía no se ha tomado ninguna decisión sobre cuál será la fórmula que se utilizará para que el mercado pueda *apreciar el potencial de este negocio emergente*, englobado ahora en Santillana.

La división de educación por internet facturó *108,7 millones de euros* entre enero y septiembre, lo que representó un 23,45% de la totalidad de Santillana. Prisa prevé acabar el ejercicio con unos ingresos de 140 millones, con un crecimiento del 12% respecto a los 125 millones de 2018. Este negocio cuenta ahora con *1,40 millones de estudiantes*, frente a los 1,23 millones del pasado ejercicio. La mayoría de estos clientes están en *Brasil, Colombia y México*.

Cualquiera de estas opciones necesita su tiempo, porque Prisa debería acometer la segregación, país por país, de estos negocios dentro de Santillana, para crear una nueva compañía. Un proceso que se conoce como ‘carve out’ y que requiere de al menos seis meses de trámites legales. Pero en Prisa tienen claro que el mercado no está valorando actualmente el potencial de esta actividad, que tiene *un margen sobre ingresos del 80%* y que registra una ratio de *renovación de contratos del 86%*.


----------



## Ai1b2 (9 Oct 2020)

Pues desde que alcanzo el pico el mes pasado está en cahida, no se cuando parara.


----------



## estanflacion (26 Nov 2020)

*NETEX firma un acuerdo de financiación de 3 millones de euros con INVEREADY mediante la emisión de obligaciones convertibles a un precio de 3,50€ por acción. *

Netex Knowledge Factory S.A. (en adelante Netex, la Compañía o la Sociedad) anuncia la firma de un acuerdo de inversión (el “Term Sheet”) con INVEREADY CONVERTIBLE FINANCE I FCR (“INVEREADY”) para la emisión de obligaciones convertibles de Netex de hasta TRES MLLONES DE EUROS (3.000.000€). Los fondos se utilizarán para (i) acelerar el crecimiento orgánico mediante la apertura de nuevos mercados en el proceso de internacionalización de la Compañía e (ii) *iniciar un crecimiento inorgánico*.

* Precio de Conversión: 3,50 euros por acción*.


----------



## Ai1b2 (26 Nov 2020)

Cotiza a 2,28€, el 4 de noviembre estaba a 2,98€.
Tendrá futuro sin el covid o volveremos atras, el año pasado cerró a 1,39€.


----------



## estanflacion (27 Nov 2020)

A finales del año pasado ya crecía con ganancias, dejando años de dejarse dinero en crecer. Con la pandemia le ha retrasado y no la he beneficiado -parecía que sí-, y aun con este hándicap han dado mejores resultados.

Estando los monstruos de INVEREADY por medio, la acción pasa de especulativa a una inversión con fundamentos solidos.
Pd: Llegó a 3,50 porque vendí unas a ese precio, veremos si vuelve o lo supera.


----------



## Terrron (27 Nov 2020)

Yo vendí a 3,4€. 
Pero ahora con la entrada de Inveready estando a 2,28€, va a duplicar su valor en un par de semanas.

Estando en fixing va a estar complicado entrar de nuevo. Suerte los que estéis dentro, le vas a sacar una buena tajada.


----------



## marquen2303 (22 Dic 2020)

Parece que si porque ahora lleva un +10%


----------



## estanflacion (22 Dic 2020)

Le ha sentado bien su primer dia. Vamos a ver si rompe máximos y comienza la fiesta para ser la ganadora del año.
Va subiendo a tirones tal cual aparecen noticias


----------



## estanflacion (22 Dic 2020)

Vendí y entré de nuevo hace tiempo. Al embarcar Inveready compré más, es un compañero de viaje que nos va dar garantías en crecer.
Lo que fue la empresa a lo que se convertirá lo desconocemos, pero será a lo grande.

La unica pega era cotizar en fixing, por lo que al dejarlo, ya vamos en buena onda.
En el foro solo escribo en el tema de la pandemia, y esporádico en Inversiones.


----------



## VandeBel (31 Dic 2020)

Entre anteayer a 3.98. A medio/ largo plazo y con la intención de vender cuando llegue a 6. Si es que lo hace, claro está, jeje.


----------



## kopke (7 Ene 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> Netex la veis interesante? Está cotizando en España
> Proeduca es para universitarios y Netex para chavales, creo que desde preescolar hasta institutos.
> 
> Conocí hace poco una persona que estaba vinculada al sistema educativo, y me contó que iban a trabajar con esta empresa desde la administración.
> ...



Esto es tener visión.


----------



## miau2020 (7 Ene 2021)

google esta desarrollando su propia plataforma de elearning.


----------



## kopke (7 Ene 2021)

¿Cotiza en el MAB, verdad? Estoy pensando en invertir


----------



## MagicTaly (19 Ene 2021)

@SEVILLA2014, he estado mirando las cuentas de Netex. Me gusta todo, lo único es que desconfío en el tema de "*Otros Gastos Operativos"* porque representan el 70% de los gastos. En el librito que me leí, decía que se desconfiase de empresas que hicieran eso.

No sé si en el reporte anual desglosan los gastos, tú lo has leído, sabrías decirme en que son?

Por mi parte, supongo que en gastos de nube, pero ni idea.

Muchas gracias,

Cotización Netex Knowledge Factory | NTX | Morningstar


----------



## v4vendetta (19 Ene 2021)

Y TAL Education Group?


----------



## Gorrión (25 Ene 2021)

¿Netex o Proeduca? ¿Cual ves mejor para largo?


----------



## Terrron (25 Ene 2021)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Netex o Proeduca? ¿Cual ves mejor para largo?




Son dos empresas totalmente distintas. 
Proeduca es una empresa bastante grande y estable. valorada en más de 700 millones, con miles de trabajadores, dando dividendos, con más de 50.000 alumnos en muchos países, titulaciones oficinales, etc...
Netex en una empresa más pequeña, con bastante proyección, una de las 10 mejores en su campo en el mundo. Es un poco más de riesgo que Proeduca, pero a corto / medio plazo, te puede dar más alegrías que Proeduca.

Depende de lo que quieras, creo que las dos son bastante buenas empresas para invertir. Yo lo he hecho en las dos y sigo en Proeduca porque a largo plazo es más segura.


----------



## Mr Soul (31 Ene 2021)

Hombre, pues sería una pérdida. 
Yo te sigo, leo todo lo que escribes. 
Y en mi cartera están Netex, BionTech y ha estado Sunworks. 

Si no comento más tus hilos, opiniones etc es por falta de nivel por mi parte, en absoluto por falta de interés. 

Y como yo, estoy convencido de que hay muchos más.


----------



## Hastur (31 Ene 2021)

Te echariamos de menos ! Muchos te leemos con atencion


----------



## espartacomaster (1 Feb 2021)

Sería una pena, precisamente por gente como tú entro en el foro para leer y aprender.

Enviado desde mi M2010J19CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Soul (1 Feb 2021)

Cierre a 4,20. Noticia estupenda. 
Llevaba semanas sin superar los 4. A ver si la publicación de resultados nos lleva a los máximos de finales de diciembre.


----------



## alea (1 Feb 2021)

Continua por favor, te he descubierto hace poco y he mirado tus hilos y tienes unas recomendaciones increibles, la pena es que siento que llego tarde a varias y ademas un par tuyas no me dejan comprr en R4, no sé porqué. Ando en Jounce Therapeutics, y esperando a que cantes alguna en la que pueda entrar antes de que suba demasiado. No contesto porque soy nulo en AF pero te estoy muy agradecido y te leo con mucho interés.


----------



## Hastur (1 Feb 2021)

Yo entre la semana pasada en Netex tras la buena experiencia con alguna otra similar del BME Growth


----------



## Terrron (1 Feb 2021)

Buenas Sevilla,
Por favor, sigue comentando cuando puedas. Es de gran valor y se aprende MUCHO. 

Yo en Netex me salí hace unos meses con plusvalías, pero me estoy planteando de entrar de nuevo. Su futuro a medio plazo es MUY bueno.


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (2 Feb 2021)

Yo entre a 4,15 hace unas dos semanas con una pequeña posicion pero voy a triplicar la apuesta. Por favor sigue comentando, somos muchos los que te leemos y aprendemos, yo por mi parte ya tengo 4 acciones recomendadas por ti, NETEX, ALPHA PRO, SPI y SFC ENERGY.


----------



## Hastur (2 Feb 2021)

Sevilla que opinas de Lleidanetworks e Izertis ? La segunda va como un tiro pero la primera ha tenido una buena caida de maximos


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (2 Feb 2021)

Amplie mi posicion en Netex, voy a mirar por encima a Proeduca pero con la recomendacion y el estudio de Sevilla2014 no hay que dormirse que luego empieza a subir y ya ves que se pierde uno el tren. 

Con Indutrade me pasa y ahora no se que hacer.


----------



## Terrron (2 Feb 2021)

He entrado y salido un par de veces, sacando plusvalías las dos veces porque no me fiaba mucho de los números de la empresa.
Pero AHORA si me metería para más largo. 

En un par de semanas, si coge impulso por debajo de 4 y vuelve a los 3,8 me meto de nuevo para largo.

GRACIAS por los consejos Sevilla!


----------



## Terrron (2 Feb 2021)

CALEIDOSCOPIO dijo:


> Amplie mi posicion en Netex, voy a mirar por encima a Proeduca pero con la recomendacion y el estudio de Sevilla2014 no hay que dormirse que luego empieza a subir y ya ves que se pierde uno el tren.
> 
> Con Indutrade me pasa y ahora no se que hacer.



La Koplowitz, una de las mayores accionistas de Proeduca acaba de aumentar porcentaje de participación en Proeduca. Es un empresón.
Alicia Koplowitz entra en Telefónica y sale de Santander y Meliá


----------



## jap01 (2 Feb 2021)

Aquí otro que acaba de picotear un poco tanto en Netex como en Proeduca...

Muchas gracias [mention]SEVILLA2014 [/mention] por todos tus aportes

Y edito para añadir lo mismo que ha comentado otro forero anteriormente, yo también leo todo pero al igual que él si no comento es por falta de nivel, ya me gustaría poder aportar ideas y oportunidades de inversión...


----------



## Terrron (3 Feb 2021)

Vaya carera lleva!. Enhorabuena a los que estéis dentro!


----------



## jap01 (3 Feb 2021)

Que opinas sobre salir cuando llegue a 6? O crees que los mantendrá/mejorará a lo largo del 2021?


----------



## espartacomaster (4 Feb 2021)

La que tenia asi vista la BGF con el grueso puesto en tesla, microsoft amazon y apple, y otra que es la Santander GO North American Equity A con grueso en amazon,square, veeva systems y shopify. Esta ultima aunque no estan tan consolidadas como las del primer fondo creo que pueden tener un crecimiento mayor a medio-largo plazo.


----------



## justicia (8 Feb 2021)

Esta empresa lo está haciendo muy bien.

Es previsible que en Galicia sigan generando contenidos para Secundaria, ya lo hacen en primaría y todavía falta bachillerato.
En otras regiones están empezando a ganar contratos. 

Crecerá durante mucho tiempo.

Enviado desde mi M2002J9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## marquen2303 (8 Feb 2021)

Comencé a comprar el año pasado con un precio medio 2.40 y estoy largo. Espero que lo haga genial este año.


----------



## justicia (9 Feb 2021)

No, sé q está convocada el 2 de Marzo.

Pero puedo decirte que las asociaciones de editoriales están que trinan, en algún caso impugnando pliegos y empezando a pleitear. Se están quedando fuera del pastel. 
Netex tiene una plataforma de vanguardia que se mejora cada día, comparable a Aula Planeta (que no era nadie en este mundo hace 4 años mientras Netex ya desarrollaba contenidos) y a la más madura, la de la editorial Edebé, está última incluso tiene capacidades de inteligencia artificial para algunas asignaturas de ciencias.

Netex es la más competitiva en precio y lo están haciendo muy bien. En no muchos años, será uno de los primeros en Educación Digital.

Enviado desde mi M2002J9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## curvilineo (10 Feb 2021)

estanflacion dijo:


> Netex la veis interesante? Está cotizando en España
> Proeduca es para universitarios y Netex para chavales, creo que desde preescolar hasta institutos.
> 
> Conocí hace poco una persona que estaba vinculada al sistema educativo, y me contó que iban a trabajar con esta empresa desde la administración.
> ...



Chegg en nasdaq no va mal


----------



## Hastur (10 Feb 2021)

NO he podido conectarme pero gracias por el resumen, yo la quiero mantener a largo me parece muy interesante


----------



## Mr Soul (10 Feb 2021)

Tal y como lo pintan me dan ganas de meterle más pasta a la acción, le metí poquito inicialmente. 

Muchas gracias por la información, Sevilla.


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Feb 2021)

¿No sueles dejar un "remanente" cuando sales de una inversión?


----------



## estanflacion (24 Mar 2021)

Me salí para tener liquidez por correo, y he entrado en Alquiber, también del MAB - BME Growth
Razones para entrar




__





Alquiber - MAB - BME Growth


Cotiza sobre un Per 12, en mínimo desde que cotiza cuando se esperaba un desplome de beneficios. No es una empresa que me maraville, pero para tenerla 1 o 2 años, o al menos hasta que pase al MC, con su crecimiento de nuevas sedes podría valer el triple. Creo que hizo suelo hace pocos dias...




www.burbuja.info





Netex tiene gran futuro si crece inorgánicamente. Creo que no ha comprado nada, cuando aseguraron que en el 1º trimestre compraban alguna empresa , creo recordar en USA. He estado en otros asuntos.

Orgánicamente no ha conseguido mucho.
Os deseo lo mejor a quien aun esté. Como creador del hilo era mi obligacion decirlo.


----------



## estanflacion (24 Mar 2021)

Le he sacado 10k, ya me gustaria en todas mis inversiones.
En otras que entré por tus recomendaciones y aguantarlas pierdo un 50%, si, de esas empresas que si bajan nunca reflotas los hilos. 
Por ejemplo Metalicity, mas de 1 año la llevo, o Giga metal.
Sin acritud, suerte, cada uno lleva su estrategia.


----------



## justicia (26 Mar 2021)

Pues... Ya está propuesta para la adjudicación de los contenidos editoriales digitales de 3° y 4° de secundaria, de la educación digital de Galicia, que además es pionera en esto a nivel estatal. Le ha ganado a Planeta..
Aún así..., no pienso entrar 


Enviado desde mi M2002J9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estanflacion (18 May 2021)

Posible nuevo arreón?

COMUNICACIÓN DE FIRMA DE ACUERDO PARA LA ADQUISICIÓN DE VIRTUAL COLLEGE 18 de mayo de 2021

En virtud de lo previsto en el artículo 17 del Reglamento (UE) nº 596/2014 sobre abuso de mercado y en el artículo 228 del texto refundido de la Ley del Mercado de Valores, aprobado por el Real Decreto Legislativo 4/2015, de 23 de octubre, y disposiciones concordantes, así como en la Circular 3/2020 de BME MTF Equity, se pone a disposición del mercado la siguiente información relativa a NETEX KNOWLEDGE FACTORY, S.A. (en adelante, “NETEX”): 

El 10 de mayo de 2021 el Consejo de Administración de NETEX ha aprobado la adquisición del 100% de Virtual College Ltd (en adelante, Virtual College). Virtual College es una compañía inglesa con sede en Ilkley, muy cerca de Leeds (West Yorkshire). Fundada en 1995, tiene un largo recorrido como uno de los principales actores en el mercado británico de e-learning, focalizados en formación en el puesto de trabajo, tanto en clientes del sector público como privado, y con 4 Millones de alumnos en su plataforma LMS. 

Su negocio principal es el contenido de catálogo (Off-the-shelf - OTS, o “Ready to Go” - RTG) y la producción de contenidos a medida (“Bespoke”). Ya se ha realizado una due diligence técnica, de negocio y financiera para la que se contrató los servicios de CROWE habiéndose firmado un acuerdo entre las partes con los términos económicos definitivos de la transacción. 

Una vez terminado el proceso de revisión y la redacción del contrato de compraventa se someterá a aprobación en la Junta General de Accionistas de Netex que se convocará próximamente. En el ejercicio cerrado a 31 de marzo de 2021, Virtual College ha presentado una cifra de negocios de 5,6 millones de libras (6,4 millones de euros). Esta adquisición supondrá el afianzamiento de la estrategia internacional de NETEX en el mercado británico, donde ya está presente desde hace más de 10 años.


----------

